
Nasa wants to land astronauts on Mars by 2033 - SCAQTony
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/03/us/nasa-mars-mission-2033-scn-trnd/index.html
======
simonblack
And I want to be 35 again. Both of those things are not going to happen.

The technology, funding, and skills required no longer exist. The US would
have to move the whole defense budget to NASA to secure enough funding, and
there is not the reservoir of skills in manufacturing or piloting that once
existed.

As proof, I give you the fact that the US has not been able to send astronauts
to the ISS without Russian assistance in the last 8 years since the space-
shuttle was discarded. (Plenty of time to build a new, temporary space-shuttle
if the ability still existed.)

As well, there is not enough time available between now and 2033 to build the
entire space-technology industries from scratch to full production.

